# 5.5 lber on the jig'n pig



## ohiomelvin (Jun 22, 2008)

went out to antrim for about and hour in a half today tossed a couple different things and finally tied on the jig'n pig.Tossed it out twitched it a couple times and then it felt the hit and it immediately took drag so i knew it was a good one. Got it to the shore and realized i caught a new personal best..so here it is


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

ohiomelvin said:


> finally tied on the jig'n pig.Tossed it out twitched it a couple times and then it felt the hit and it immediately took drag so i knew it was a good one.


It will catch the Big Ones! Good job!


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Did you get a measurement on her, looks like a beauty! 

Way to go on the PB! :B


----------



## wtrprfr1 (May 1, 2009)

Congratulations! Just an awesome bass. Nothing quite like catching your pb.


----------



## KingFisher89 (Feb 22, 2007)

good job melvin thats a good fish


----------



## skycruiser (Aug 7, 2009)

Nice dude! i've heard there's monster bass in antrim because the trout slide down easily, and few people fish for bass there. the depth helps too. great fish!


----------



## 5Cent (Jun 4, 2004)

Wow, great fish! Congrats on the PR.


----------



## BassPro822 (Oct 3, 2010)

Wow man that's an awesome fish man congrats


----------



## dinkcatcher (Jul 4, 2009)

great catch


----------



## topwater (Dec 22, 2004)

awesome fish. I'm becoming a big fan of the Jig n pig.


----------



## BASmead (Jan 11, 2008)

Sweeet good lookin' fish, congrats..


----------



## rbthntr (Apr 8, 2008)

Photoshop does wonders haha just kidin you make my job a bit harder this summer idk of to many lakes up here that hold bass over 5 it should be fun trying to top that one for ya


----------



## ohiomelvin (Jun 22, 2008)

Their up there and we will get them this summer if we get out a little more than last year


----------

